# Frustrated with Valspar paint/primer all in one



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

I used a Valspar paint and primer all in one at the recommendation of our local Lowe's employee. I have never been so unhappy or frustrated with a product that I have spent so much of my precious little "free" time painting and repainting and repainting and repainting and yet I am still not satisfied. I am not sure who spent all their time dreaming up a paint and primer so thick that it looks like it will cover anything......however, it shows thru any and all colors even light ones and it dries entirely too quickly. Any help on how to correct the mess I have on my walls and trim work would be appreciated :help:


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you clean and prime the walls first? any idea what you've painted over?

I would never trust a paint that was supposed to be "paint and primer in one" to do the job where primer is needed..


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Daisey227;970608[COLOR=red said:


> ]I used a Valspar paint and primer all in one at the recommendation of our local Lowe's employee.[/COLOR] I have never been so unhappy or frustrated with a product that I have spent so much of my precious little "free" time painting and repainting and repainting and repainting and yet I am still not satisfied. I am not sure who spent all their time dreaming up a paint and primer so thick that it looks like it will cover anything......however, it shows thru any and all colors even light ones and it dries entirely too quickly. Any help on how to correct the mess I have on my walls and trim work would be appreciated :help:


 

Big mistake listening to a supposed paint guy from Lowe's, who more than likely knows absolutely nothing about paint( or anything else for that matter:laughing

Go to a real paint store for paint:yes:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm not saying its the best paint ,but for the price i think it is good paint . i have never had problems with it :no:.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

When I don't want sucky paint, I go to Benj Moore and get the Regal Select.

Maybe some Valspar or Behr is ok. I don't want OK.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't like the quality of Valspar either but I didn't use the all-in-one. I always use Kilz. I think V is a low quality paint. I've never had an issue with any other paint brand except V, Martha Stewart, and a couple of the Ralph Lauren paints.

Now I stick with Behr brand. I like the way it covers and they usually have a sale once a year.

For priming, I always use Kilz. Hands down, the best and worth the money.

My 2cents.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

lol...Kiltz.










Kilz... And it is a very mediocre paint. The original oil primer is ok. There are better ( cover Stain).


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, Valspar is not a great paint, but, for box store stuff, it's decent. Really surprised to hear you had so much trouble with their paint. Personally, I'm never gonna use the Primer and Paint in One over fresh new drywall, but as a finish coat, Valspar is ok.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

*Lol*



Brushjockey said:


> loHl...Kiltz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha....that's a kilt....still like my Kilz. Never had a problem with either the oil or water based. :laughing: It's a good product for a DIY'er. I've painted both my exterior and interior house with it as well as a couple of old racing sailboats. Works for me.:thumbup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilz is not worth the can it comes in. And there are much better products for the DIYer. Always amazes me when someone suggests mediocre products are somehow alright for DIYer as if their walls and ceilings were different than those pro painters finish. The fact of the matter is that if DIYers used nice paint store paint they would respect their work more and not fight crappy materials in the painting process. They might even develop some real skills that they won't chasing drips and sags and cussing because things take many more coats than should be necessary!:yes:


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Kilz is not worth the can it comes in. And there are much better products for the DIYer. Always amazes me when someone suggests mediocre products are somehow alright for DIYer as if their walls and ceilings were different than those pro painters finish. The fact of the matter is that if DIYers used nice paint store paint they would respect their work more and not fight crappy materials in the painting process. They might even develop some real skills that they won't chasing drips and sags and cussing because things take many more coats than should be necessary!:yes:



Feel free to critique my project for "real skills." :thumbsup: I look forward to constructive criticism and advice. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/guestroom-before-after-149606/


----------



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Ugh!!!!*

The door was painted with latex and it was cleaned prior to painting. I have used Valspar before but never a paint and primer and I have never had the mess I have now. My husband went back to the store they told him it wasn't "mixed properly" so they remixed it and he brought home a new gallon of freshly shaken crap and that is exactly how it looks when you paint with it. Now what do I need to do to undo all this mess??? I know all about oil based and what to do on covering that......just cleaned up a big pile of that off my back porch. So I do know the difference in oil and latex so I didn't paint over oil with latex or vice versa LOL Any help is appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Soo.. More info or even a pic will help. From your first post it sounds like the main problem was it not covering ( hiding) the previous paint. 
And it went on thick, which I will take to mean you have brushstrokes that you don't like.
Am I close? any thing else that you can add to "the problem"? Is it adhering ok? what else?
Also- how long since you put on the last coat? Is it still tacky?


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Daisy,

Since you are planning to re-use, you might think about getting the additive that makes paint take longer to dry. I can't remember what it is called but my friend who is a paint pro recommended it to me when the M.S. brand wasn't working.

I believe you can pick it up at the Sherwin Williams store.

If it were me, I would take it back and tell them you are not satisfied with it. Then I would start over with separates.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Shady is thinking of a product called "Flotrol" - a paint extender. ( I am assuming!)
An even better one if you can find it is made by a Co called XIM- and it is their latex extender. I call it "brush grease". 
But first we need to make sure that what you have on isn't going to be a problem- so I am interested in your answers to my q's.


----------



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was redoing a door on this last fiasco but I also did a hallway that also gave me trouble and I didn't care much for the finish and I am going to redo that as well......I will re-prime and paint and not all in one this time!! You can take that one to the bank!! Burn me once.....maybe twice but never again!!! Everyone was saying how much easier it was to do it all at one time......the all in one "bleeds" thru multiple times.......it takes many many many many coats of paint. I don't care what color you are covering even if it is white and you are going with a color. This is taking entirely too long. I love to paint. I may not be an expert but I can hold my own.....if I do make a mistake I will continue until I get it the way it is supposed to be......I am picky I guess LOL......I do get frustrated and yes, I will carry this crap back. I can't take it anymore LOL I could do better with a can of spray paint than this mess. 

We bought this house in '06.....the man put OIL BASED PAINT ON THE PORCH OUTSIDE!!! HELLOOOO MOLD AND MILDEW COME TO MY HOME!!! And, he used boards that rotted out that had to be replaced in less than 6 yrs. If I can ever get these other things done I can fix the rest of the things.


----------



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

The all in one paint/primer is thick itself and is difficult to paint with. You would think it would cover well but then it seems to thin out......and you can "see" thru it.....even on a white door. It really is annoying. I will retry in the morning. When I can grab my son I will have him post some photos for me........&/or take the door and toss it out the front door LOL


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

First of all- realize that the Prime in paint line is marketing. A good painter knows to use a primer that is appropriate for the problem, then the paint that is best for the situation. They are 2 different functions. In SOME circumstances, you can use a coat of the paint to serve as primer, but it does not eliminate a coat.

And not all paints are born equal. There is a reason few pros buy their finish paints at the box stores. They need something they know will perform, both in application and for the client in the long run.

The only thing I buy at the boxes are primers that say Zinsser on them. 
And a few sundries. That is it. 
And I paint daily.


----------



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

I usually enjoy painting like baking. But here lately it is just frustrating. They gave me Zissner to cover the oil base paint outside and I can't recall the other for the inside. I am guessing my best bet is to re-prime and start fresh! As a painter your favorite paint to use would be.....? I have tried with a brush and with a roller and both methods are caca. Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions. I really appreciate it very much.


----------



## Daisey227 (Jul 21, 2012)

Benjamin Moore?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Well- it is both a combination of technique and the right products.
I Like to say primer means problem solver. If you know the problem, you match the right problem solver.
adhesion? stain sealing? new porous surface? these are different problems with a different solution.
I personally like Zinnser primers and BM finish - Regal select is a good choice for walls. There are others, but as a painter I know the subtle differences between these.
For a simple exterior door finish I usually use BM Aura in the lo luster finish.
For interior walls I like BM Regal select Matte.

I don't agree 100% with his technique- but this is a good place to start..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqGHMRZhvR4&feature=related


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Another vote for BM, i've been happy everytime. You can pick up their mid grade paint or high end, both are much better than box stores paints. IMO


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you have a Pittsburgh paint near by, try the Manor Hall line, good stuff and less expensive than BM. If my local BM had not moved 30 miles away, I would still be using it.


----------



## turnert06 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Educate yourselves. Please... for the sake of all mankind.*

You do it yourselfers make me smile.:thumbup: And, infuriate me simultaneously. Here's the real underlying issue with your paint problem... YOU ARE UNEDUCATED!!! People, there is a reason that there are professional painters... because painting is meant for professionals. Anyone who goes into a Lowe's (or any home improvement store for that matter) without planning properly should expect to leave with the wrong items/advice. The problem with customers today is that you all come in and expect to be spoonfed everything. I worked for Lowe's for years. People come in the front door B line for the "customer needs assistance" button and throw 10,000 questions at snot nosed college aged kids and expect them to know everything because they have a cute vest on. They are usually too busy to explain to you every single detail that you need to know so, don't hold others accountable for your lack of education. Here's an idea, DO SOME RESEARCH! READ! EDUCATE YOURSELF! :furious:

Now that the rant is over. The problem you're experiencing can be fixed by priming first. ALWAYS PRIME BEFORE PAINTING ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS! It does NOT matter if there is a primer in the paint and it does not matter if the walls were already painted. The primer makes for a bonding layer that makes it easier for the paint to adhere to the surface of the wall. Primers also block stains and add durability to your finished surface. Also, thicker paint is a GOOD THING. That is the other thing that always gets me... for years it is "THIS PAINT IS TOO THIN! ARGHH! TOO THIN! NOT ENOUGH COVERAGE!" And now, it is too thick!? Really people? Again, this is a lack of education. I'm assuming the original post on this thread was from someone who A.) Has never painted before in their life OR B.) Considers finger painting on the job, professional experience. 

So, if you take anything from this rant; always prime your surfaces and become more self reliant (don't go into a store with no idea what you're doing or what you're talking about and expect to be able to just blame everything on someone if things don't work out).


As a side note: Valspar paint is exceptional. I have not only worked for Lowe's for years but also, I have been in the painting business for quite some time. I have used Valspars exterior paint and literally have slapped it on one side of a brick and held another brick up to it. Let it dry and the bricks cannot be pulled apart! It is truly incredible. Also keep in mind, Valspar has been around since the early 1800's so, they must be doing something right...


----------



## turnert06 (Feb 28, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Big mistake listening to a supposed paint guy from Lowe's, who more than likely knows absolutely nothing about paint( or anything else for that matter:laughing
> 
> Go to a real paint store for paint:yes:



You are correct. People who work at Lowe's know nothing. They are all the same actually.They aren't even really people. They are just robots in red vests... Ya, robots who each know exactly the same amount of nothing.... GREAT ADVICE! :no:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

...........


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Being educated and informed is vital for any painter (professional and DIY).


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ltd said:


> ...........


 
I agree


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In defense of someone working at Lowe's. No, they likely don't know a whole lot about paint and I wouldn't trust their advice for the most part, but, I will say this.......the paints change so quickly now in terms of formulations and new technologies that I find it hard to keep up.......and I've been doing this painting thing since 1977!


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Some of them know a little and they are the dangerous ones....lol....My local Lowe's has a manager in the paint department that used to work for SW and he really does know his stuff.I always cringe a little when I go in and he's not there.Most of the folks working there may be in paint for a day or two,garden for a day,appliances next day and so on.Hard to get to know a lot about any one thing that way.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heard some good things about the top end Valspar and Behr paints from some painters - i.e. they have improved their paints. Not to the quality of the top SW or BM paints, but still good enough.

If you are having that much of a problem, something else is probably wrong. What is the color and paint base and sheen you used? Going over what color and sheen? What is the exact Valspar paint? (Like all manufacturers, they make more than one line and saying "Sherwin Williams" makes about as much sense as saying "Chevrolet" because I have no idea if you're dealing with a Chevette or a Corvette, and then complaining your "Chevrolet" has no pick up.)

That paint & primers in one are usually only good for situations where you don't really need much of a primer to begin with.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> I've heard some good things about the top end Valspar and Behr paints from some painters - i.e. they have improved their paints. Not to the quality of the top SW or BM paints, but still good enough.
> 
> If you are having that much of a problem, something else is probably wrong. What is the color and paint base and sheen you used? Going over what color and sheen? What is the exact Valspar paint? (Like all manufacturers, they make more than one line and saying "Sherwin Williams" makes about as much sense as saying "Chevrolet" because I have no idea if you're dealing with a Chevette or a Corvette, and then complaining your "Chevrolet" has no pick up.)
> 
> That paint & primers in one are usually only good for situations where you don't really need much of a primer to begin with.


 

Since this post was started last JUNE, whatever was wrong has most likely been addressed by now


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm always a sucker for old resurrected threads - I never pay attention.


----------

